# Hallo zu alle meine freunde.



## grynch888 (Mar 18, 2011)

What's up to all my friends. I have been a member on this site for a minute but never had time to really say hi.
I'm 6'4" 235lbs and growing by the minute. I have been working out consistently for the last 5 years, before that just here and there.
When I started I only weighed about a buck 65. I have done lots of growing. My goal is to make it up to an even 250lbs and to compete with the big boys. Any questions? hit me up.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 18, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*grynch888* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi our new friend.  We are so happy to have you


----------



## bigdaddymax (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome brother


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 22, 2011)

Gute Nachte.  Sind Sie Deutscher, oder sprechen Sie gerade Deutsches?


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 22, 2011)

I feel a song coming on.

YouTube - Falco "Rock me Amadeus" Version Original


----------



## grynch888 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ich bin Deutsch.


----------



## grynch888 (Mar 23, 2011)

ich liebe Falco aber Nena ist besser.


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 23, 2011)

Ich liebe Nena!  99 Luftballons ist eins meiner Lieblingsliede.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## jbzjacked (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome..


----------



## PGHRam (Mar 24, 2011)

welcome


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 24, 2011)

sup


----------



## grynch888 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looking for some Friends and tips here.
Keep em' coming.
I need all the support and tips I can get to make this 250 goal happen.
Thanks.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## buddhaluv (Mar 30, 2011)

welcome !


----------



## grynch888 (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks for all the welcomes


----------

